# Yeah I Give Up -_____-



## TeguNovice (Jul 19, 2011)

Not trying to sound like a little kid or rude or anything but I feel as though a couple submissions were a little similar like mine in the contest. But yeah, wasn't like I was going to win anyway. I'm a little disappointed but oh well. No sense in me sticking around here wasting my time anymore.


----------



## hoosier (Jul 19, 2011)

TeguNovice said:


> Not trying to sound like a little kid or rude or anything but I feel as though a couple submissions were a little similar like mine in the contest. But yeah, wasn't like I was going to win anyway. I'm a little disappointed but oh well. No sense in me sticking around here wasting my time anymore.



i took a look and im not sure how they were alike. can you please expand on and explain? before you leave here i just want to see if maybe i can help talk about it and see if i can not convince you to stay or help alleviate the issue(s) you have experiencing. also how are you wasting time? just because of the contest?


----------



## Max713 (Jul 19, 2011)

I agree,I don't see any similarity between any of the entires? Are you indicating anybody posting a close headshot with a cute phrase is ripping off your idea?


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow you really shouldn't give up that easily! Is it because of the Dog and Tegu's being compared? Just have some faith in yourself and submission. It's called a contest for a reason, so compete and stop worrying about others man .


Ps
Lame speech is a result of me watching to much cheesy movies. But i meant it lol....


----------



## Krissy (Jul 19, 2011)

Copying is a form of flattery, remember that


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 19, 2011)

its all for fun to support tegu talk and varnyard herps i didnt see one that was similiar to yours....and this should be under the Site Announcements thread for comments. if you give up and you win can i claim the prize?


----------



## hoosier (Jul 19, 2011)

bobby is the final say anyway  be confident!!


adam1120 said:


> its all for fun to support tegu talk and varnyard herps i didnt see one that was similiar to yours....and this should be under the Site Announcements thread for comments. if you give up and you win can i claim the prize?



since i was the first to post i think i should get it. just sayin  lol


----------



## TeguNovice (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm really sorry again guys. Like I said before, I didn't try to come off as being rude or anything but I was a little disappointed at first. Please excuse me as I do have bi-polar and anxiety issues and some personal issues that I really don't want to get into. I've just been wanting a Tegu forever and this is my only chance to get one because my parents told me if I don't win, then that's it. They both agreed that I could one but only if I won the contest. I'm all prepared to get the 8'x3' enclosure and everything and I'm just nervous and anxious. I didn't want to seem like I was mad at anyone and I don't want to leave this site because the members here are just awesome and Bobby has some of the greatest Tegus I've ever seen. Like I said before, I am sorry.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 19, 2011)

.....Save up the money and send it to Bobby and say you 'won' a tegu?


----------



## hoosier (Jul 19, 2011)

then dont leave  i was a member on a tegu forum for 6months to a year before i got my boy. my parents didnt want me getting one at first but after showing knowledge and a passion for them i found one close to me and picked him up. im sure after a while they will give in  if you dont mind me asking your 18right? are you going off to college?

haha i was going to suggest that too krissy haha


----------



## chelvis (Jul 19, 2011)

Man sorry if you thought i was ripping you off. This was an idea i had from the strart. I perfer yours by a long shot though.


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 19, 2011)

Lol I've been waiting 6 year for a tegu first year I could get one the eggs crashed it all happens its life if u don't win don't give up on having a tegu ull get on u got the hardest part lol gettin a big enclosure. Ur not.gettin a black and white arg?


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 19, 2011)

krissy i was going to say that haha. im 15. my parents hate reptiles. my mom likes my iguanas thats it. she hates my tegus the most because they re snake like and too big (im not alowed snakes) but today i slipped my new baby extreme onto her laptop when she wasnt looking. and when i turned back around i found her face to face with the tegu, tegus eyes closed and her petting it saying she likes them as babies. lol. thats when i dropped the q. to try and get a third tegu, unfortunately she still said no :/ but im still gratefull for my 2


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 19, 2011)

Noo everyone perfer mine lol jkkk


----------



## TeguNovice (Jul 19, 2011)

I won't be attending college as of right now because I'm starting a new job soon and my parents suggested that I get some experience working first. I could just wait until next year to get a tegu but I am determined to win this contest. Seriously, you might laugh at me but I've actually been praying I win because that is how bad I want a Tegu. I can provide a good home, up to par care, and give him or her lots of attention.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 19, 2011)

Come on


----------



## hoosier (Jul 19, 2011)

my mom didnt exactly hate mine but when i went off to college she took care of him for about a year(i came home a few times i promise lol) but after that she really liked him. she finally got to see what i loved so much and now she really loves the big guy


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 19, 2011)

look around on fauna or something or cragslist for a free tegu!


----------



## Krissy (Jul 19, 2011)

This is Neeko, but.... Say, "It's an unrelated gift." ::mob guy tone voice::


----------



## TeguNovice (Jul 19, 2011)

I seriously feel like a........yeah you guys get it. I apologize again. I really need to start taking my vitamins daily so I can stay positive. Guys, please forgive me. I seriously feel like crap right now....and lot's of it.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 19, 2011)

buy one and say you won it


----------



## hoosier (Jul 19, 2011)

haha hey dont sweat it. its all good


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 19, 2011)

^^^


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 19, 2011)

Hang in there, I enjoy reading your posts. You're a good member, I enjoy everyones presence on the forum! I don't think anyone here judges anyone, they have no reason to. We've all come here to share a common interest. You've just gotta keep your head up and stay positive. I hope you decide to stay 

Just a side note, hope I'm not crossing any lines, vitamins have helped me a lot with anxiety and depression. Apparently I had a few (big) vitamin deficiencies. One of them being vitamin D, I started taking milti vitamins and some other stuff and it really has helped. I'm not saying its a cure all for you or anything like that, I'm not a doctor and I know these things vary person to person but its worth a shot if your doctor agrees to it.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Jul 19, 2011)

Tegu, I too hope I'm not crossing any lines either, but I suggest you DO go to college. My parents too, wanted me to get some work experience first, and wouldn't help me for college. 20 years later, I'm now returning for a degree and regretting every moment of not going, as younger people are coming out with book smarts (and some are still dumber than a box of rocks) makiing almost what I do, with 20 years experience.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 19, 2011)

my parents will kill me if i dont go straight to college lol.


----------



## fisheric (Jul 19, 2011)

Tegunovice

I didnt see any similarities between the entries. I wouldnt worry too much anyways. I entered the contest and I still thought yours was better.

If you dont goto college what kind of job are you gonna try to get? With the way things are now if you can find a good trade to learn I would go for it. And there are lots of options for learning while working.

Besides who says you have to goto school full time?


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Jul 19, 2011)

Derek...GO! If you don't go, some of us adult tegu family will "kill ya" too....JUST KIDDING


----------



## La-Price (Jul 19, 2011)

have to say it:
Dont get sad, get glad! 

Yea fail attempt at cheering anyone up i know . But as awesome as bobby's tegu's are, winning a contest isnt everything. Theres always cons (like repticon) granted they most likly wont be varnyard stock (however thats where Ace's Lacuna and Aiden came from via repticon). Im sure you'll get another shot at a tegu, whether you win or search around 

Id have one myself if my friend Ace didnt already have 3, 2 more on the way


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 19, 2011)

Or a trade school. My mom recently went back to school and did some kind of trade program after getting laid off. She said it was too hard to compete with all these "young kids" with fresh degrees and certifications.
2-8 yrs is nothing compared to the 40-50 you will actually be working. There are so many ways to go about doing it now a days too. Some community colleges have distance learning where you can take online classes that count towards an associates or transfer. Of course its your decision, thats the joy of being an adult.. Lots and lots and lots of decisions to make... :/


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 20, 2011)

TeguNovice said:


> Not trying to sound like a little kid or rude or anything but I feel as though a couple submissions were a little similar like mine in the contest. But yeah, wasn't like I was going to win anyway. I'm a little disappointed but oh well. No sense in me sticking around here wasting my time anymore.



I had many choice things I wrote and erased in reply to the above post.

You sound like my 5 year old daughter.


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jul 20, 2011)

Dirtydmc said:


> TeguNovice said:
> 
> 
> > Not trying to sound like a little kid or rude or anything but I feel as though a couple submissions were a little similar like mine in the contest. But yeah, wasn't like I was going to win anyway. I'm a little disappointed but oh well. No sense in me sticking around here wasting my time anymore.
> ...



LOL like-wise here, and I decided to just go to the next thread ;o) glad some one finally said what I was thinking.


----------

